# Lateral Bridge help



## Becoming SE (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi there! I took the lateral bridge in april and failed morning and 1-unacceptable in afternoon. can someone who just passed share their experience about how to study and what to study? I used the resources mainly from this forum's suggestion - NCEES practice test, Lateral Bridge problems from David, SEAOC vol 1, 16 hr. structural sample test by PPI. For the evening I had few FHWA examples (old one) and afternoon portion of ncees test. I did not think I had lack of time in the morning, may be the curved ball threw me off and could not get the actual problem. afternoon it is hard to practice with out having much resources. Any class/book that you can recommend for getting the concepts nailed down for morning and evening? Any study tips? Appreciate your help!!


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey BSE. I just passed the lateral bridge this April. I personally think it's absolutely worth it to sign up for a review class. I self-studied for the PE Civil/Structural a couple years ago, and thought I could probably do the same thing for the SE. After compiling all of my study resources, it just seemed like there was too much building material to learn, and not nearly enough bridge material to get me through the afternoon comfortably. So I decided to sign up for the EET course, since some other bridge people had recommended it. After taking the class and seeing the exam, I can't imagine I would have done nearly as well without it, and I really doubt I would have passed first attempt.

As for study material, I didn't use too much else as I just didn't have much study time outside of all the work the class made you do (lots of lectures, homework problems, practice mini-exams, a full length practice test).  I used mostly everything you mentioned, minus the FHWA examples. I got the SEAOC vol 1, expecting it to be my go-to resource for learning building seismic as a bridge guy. Ended up not even cracking it until the last couple of weeks when I was just going back over material, and actually never spent more than an hour in it.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 15, 2017)

I had a very similar experience OMWP, I was able to pass PE structural and SE vertical bridges on my own first try without too much issue, but after taking and failing the SE Lateral with mid 20s morning and A,A, NI for afternoon I decided to do a review course - school of PE and just passed lateral bridges.  I had pretty much the same references as you BSE.  I did think the class really helped on my morning, then I tried to come up with and solve my own afternoon ones as practice after my first go, but there were still surprises.  PM me for more in depth discussion due to NCEES CA.


----------



## Saluki21 (Jun 16, 2017)

onemanwolfpack said:


> Hey BSE. I just passed the lateral bridge this April. I personally think it's absolutely worth it to sign up for a review class. I self-studied for the PE Civil/Structural a couple years ago, and thought I could probably do the same thing for the SE. After compiling all of my study resources, it just seemed like there was too much building material to learn, and not nearly enough bridge material to get me through the afternoon comfortably. So I decided to sign up for the EET course, since some other bridge people had recommended it. After taking the class and seeing the exam, I can't imagine I would have done nearly as well without it, and I really doubt I would have passed first attempt.
> 
> As for study material, I didn't use too much else as I just didn't have much study time outside of all the work the class made you do (lots of lectures, homework problems, practice mini-exams, a full length practice test).  I used mostly everything you mentioned, minus the FHWA examples. I got the SEAOC vol 1, expecting it to be my go-to resource for learning building seismic as a bridge guy. Ended up not even cracking it until the last couple of weeks when I was just going back over material, and actually never spent more than an hour in it.


What is the EET course?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 16, 2017)

Saluki21 said:


> What is the EET course?


http://www.eetusa.com/


----------



## Becoming SE (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. That helps!! Do you think you got some good study material for the afternoon as well from EET or school of PE? Morning is sure tough for bridge people but I don't do seismic in everyday work so afternoon resources are also important.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 20, 2017)

BSE - try the CALTRANS Bridge Design Practice that are available as PDFs here:

 http://www.dot.ca.gov/des/techpubs/bdp.html

Also, thanks for buying my book. Hopefully it helped you out.  Also, I would recommend working each example in the SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Vol. 1.  You may want to consider the concrete and steel manuals of that same series too to give you a little help for seismic building concrete and steel design. Although, the examples may be a little too involved for morning questions, but every little bit helps.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 29, 2017)

David Connor said:


> Also, thanks for buying my book. Hopefully it helped you out.


I forgot to leave you a note, but I thought your book was a great primer for morning bridge problems - speaking as a bridge person.  I think a buildings engineer would get a lot of value from it, and it was good practice for me even if not a lot new.  I've now passed it on to one of the younger engineers in my office to help her study for the PE structural afternoon.

A few items if you are looking to put out another addition would be a problem on a retaining wall with a crash loading at the top (say TL-3) as I think that would be a good primer on crash/railing loads and how the other extreme event cases might govern.  Another could be determining the stiffness of an elastomeric bearing, could frame it as for input into a computer model.  The trick with those is not counting the internal laminates, just the elastomer hrt, and backing into the stiffness from the main equation.  Those aren't really from the test, just something I could see them doing as a 6 minute problem to test knowledge.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 29, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I forgot to leave you a note, but I thought your book was a great primer for morning bridge problems - speaking as a bridge person.  I think a buildings engineer would get a lot of value from it, and it was good practice for me even if not a lot new.  I've now passed it on to one of the younger engineers in my office to help her study for the PE structural afternoon.
> 
> A few items if you are looking to put out another addition would be a problem on a retaining wall with a crash loading at the top (say TL-3) as I think that would be a good primer on crash/railing loads and how the other extreme event cases might govern.  Another could be determining the stiffness of an elastomeric bearing, could frame it as for input into a computer model.  The trick with those is not counting the internal laminates, just the elastomer hrt, and backing into the stiffness from the main equation.  Those aren't really from the test, just something I could see them doing as a 6 minute problem to test knowledge.


Thanks OH Bridge Guy.  If my work wasn't so hectic I would maybe replace or rework some of the problems in the book(s). But those are good ideas for questions that I'll look into.....someday.


----------



## ATLAC47 (Jun 30, 2017)

David Connor said:


> Thanks OH Bridge Guy.  If my work wasn't so hectic I would maybe replace or rework some of the problems in the book(s). But those are good ideas for questions that I'll look into.....someday.


As a buildings guy having to take the SE only 4.5 years removed from college (thanks to the great state of GA and its rules) I didn't have a ton of time to study Bridges as I had to study a lot of stuff I haven't had a whole ton of work experience with, but David your book most definitely helped me be able to pass  both days of the exam on my first try.  I most definitely used it during the exam to help with some problems, so thank you very much for your help.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have some worked out essays from afternoon problems I made up, then checked using analysis software. If you want them, PM me and I can send them to ya.


----------



## Becoming SE (Jul 12, 2017)

bassplayer45 said:


> I have some worked out essays from afternoon problems I made up, then checked using analysis software. If you want them, PM me and I can send them to ya.


I did. Thanks!


----------

